# Getting ready! Am I missing something?



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello,

Its been a while since I started a thread so figured its about time, right?

We are preparing for the arrival of our girl (10 days) and started stocking up. I read through many threads here and think I have a pretty good handle on it but would like your input to set me straight in case there is something I missed.

We got a freezer (free!) and filled it with chicken backs, chicken quarters, 2 turkeys (separated into RMB and MM), beef heart, chicken livers and butterfish. Also have a can of pumpkin on standby.
I think all together its about 120lbs of food for under $100.









I would like to switch her cold turkey (or chicken rather) but I know there are differents schools of thought on that subject. Breeder feeds Royal Canin and i heard its not the best kibble out there.
My plan is to start her out on 2% of her expected weight (75lbs) which comes out to be 1.5lbs per day broken up into 3 meals. To try to avoid runny poops as much as possible I thought about 60% RMB and 40% MM at first. Obviously I will be introducing new proteins slowly (once a week at the most) so chicken will be fist on the plate. 
Would it be OK to do a quarter(1lb) and chicken back(0.5lb) as one days worth of food? I figured quarter being so meaty I should be fine with that for starters. I would remove all (at least most) of the skin also.
I will be monitoring everything and adjusting as needed but need the starting point first and foremost.

How does that all sound? Please feel free to give your 2 cents.

Also, I cannot find anything on raw appropriate trainning treats. any suggestions on that?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike,

You may need to smash the quarters and backs up for the little girl in the beginning. She might have trouble with the RMB pieces @ 8 weeks. I know Ike did. As you saw from my pics, I gave him his first chicken quarter just last week (@ 11 weeks old). Before that he was first on kibbles, and then a week of raw nuggets and then a week of chicken necks. 

As for training treats - for raw I like chicken hearts. They're small and soft. But I'm not too particular about treats. I even use pupperoni sometimes. Whatever gets the dogs going is fine with me.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about the raw feeding schedule, but I've used Wellness Jerky treats as a grain free, nothing but meat treat. If you look at other brands besides Wellness, be sure to read the labels as I see some "jerky" that have ingredients that I wouldn't want to be using.

I think I've seen some people do cooked chicken cut up in to small pieces as training treats, or cheese.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, Jason I remember Ike having issues but then I saw Lauri feeding her CCs chicken RMB so I guess it can be done.








i can definitely smash them up for her. whatever it takes. I just hope to transition her quickly and smoothly.

BTW, you just hit 1000 posts Jason. LOL


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

My *feeling* is 1 lb quarter and .5 lb back will end up being too much bone. A quarter in and of itself has a good ratio itself, so adding just chicken backs, which are very boney would probably through that balance off a bit.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Reason i thought it may work is that the 8 week old pup may not eat the quarter bones anyway. and I can always cut one out too and only feed the meat.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

For ease then, you might just want to buy some chicken MM to go along with the backs for the first week or two and then try feeding the quarters.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Natalie sent me her spreadsheet but I am still to decipher what is going on there. LOL

It actually may be easier for me to just mess with the quarters since I already have them and freezer is getting kind of full.

So if I went that route would I just eliminate one bone from that quarter or both? Assuming that there are only 2 bigger ones, right? LOL


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smykeyeah, Jason I remember Ike having issues but then I saw Lauri feeding her CCs chicken RMB so I guess it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lauri's CC are born hard. You can't compare a GSD to that!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

they dont "kill" their chicken like Ike does but they sure are a tough bunch.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, people. you have one week exactly to set me straight. LOL


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Let me ask another question. thats actually my biggest fear.

Lets say I start her out on chicken "cold turkey", if she gets runny poops at what point do I stop? what would the poop have to look like? I have an idea how to start it but I am afraid I won't know when to stop if it goes wrong.
i read somewhere that its OK to try to tough it out for even a week of diarrhea but not sure if its fine with the 8 week old pup.

or should I just buy a bag of Royal Canin Large Puppy and go with that for starters? I would really prefer to start with the good stuff.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd always make sure you have some canned pumpkin around to add to help firm up the stools...and some yogurt to help with healthy bacteria. 

We had a little bit of runny poo when we switched, but nothing bad. It lasted maybe a week.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I do have both .

its when I read about the blasting poops I freak out. 

do you think I should give pumpkin and yogurt with the first meal? or feed the meat first and only do others when stuff starts happening?

Since Royal Canin is not the best kibble out there I want to avoid feeding it altogether.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: or should I just buy a bag of Royal Canin Large Puppy and go with that for starters?


When I have brought home a new puppy I have always tried to keep them on the same feed the breeder was using until they settled into there new home and family. After I have them on a little bit of a schedule I then switch feed. I just feel the less change all at once is better especially if there is any problem. It helps narrow things down if you do have to troubleshoot.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ditto what AK Gsd said)))


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

so if I go that route how long should I feed kibble before attempting to switch?

Laurie hasnt posted in my thread yet. I hope its not because I mentioned her CCs. Didnt mean any disrespect, thats for sure. 

I know she knows how to do it cold turkey.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: so if I go that route how long should I feed kibble before attempting to switch?


Within a couple weeks if everything goes smoothly. I like it when they come home healthy and adjusted to a diet so that the main focus initially can be on lots of socializing, lots of handling and getting an *eating/pooping/sleeping schedule set*. I think dealing with the potential for runny poop due to diet changes right from the start just makes it all (especially the housebreaking) tougher for both the pup and myself. If no diet changes have been made and the pup has runny poop from the start then it helps me to know it is not from the food and start looking at what else may be the problem. If I feel comfortablel the pup is healthy, gaining weight and I kinda have a handle on the feeding/pooping timeline then I feel comfortable starting to tweak the diet. That is just my routine but others may be braver jumping right in with changes. I was lucky with our last pup, Scout, that she came from the breeder already on a raw diet









Good luck with whatever route you choose and prepare for those 2 AM potty breaks! I think you have mentioned that you have young children so you are probably already used to being up in the wee hours anyway. The only difference is you have to take this little one outside! Warm slippers with good traction is a must for wintertime pups


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for your input. It makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

so I can buy either a 6 or 35 pound bag of kibble. I'm thinking 6lbs would be enough just to get her settled in the house.

How much kibble does the 8 week old pup eat a day?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally, I'd go the 6lb, that way you can just buy a little at a time. But, if it's cheaper, buy the bigger bag and what you don't use give to a rescue or humane society.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats definitely one way to go but I would rather not buy so much of that stuff and roll with raw ASAP.

According to Royal Canin website my pup should be fed 280g of kibble per day. so the 6# bag will last me roughly 10 days. once puppy settles in the house and is fine for few days I will sub one of his kibble meals with something raw and phase out kibble altogether as it runs out.

I am still on the fence about which way to go and just tossing ideas around so feel free to comment and correct me.









First meal at my house will be Saturday night so I need to get my crap together quick.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally, I'd stick with the kibble for at least 3-5 days. It's a lot of change for puppers with a new house and everything. Then maybe start adding something simple, like ground turkey, phasing out more kibble and adding in some small turkey neck parts, keeping some pumpkin on hand.

The reason I say turkey is because it's easier to find as a MM, but if you can find ground chicken go with that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OH, and how you're staying sane knowing you're only like 48 hours from a puppy I have no idea! I'd be going bonkers waiting!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

my productivity at work is going down the drain lately.








I am freaking out and my wife is the cool headed one in this case.

thats what I was thinking, 3-5 days on kibble and then start introducing raw and hopefully by the end of two weeks she will be on it 100%. 
I have a freezer full of stuff for her already so either turkey or chicken can be arranged.
So ground at first would be the way to go?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it would be easier to digest and get into with those little needle puppy teeth (awwww!) IMHO. But if someone here with more experience with raw and pups suggests(ed) something different, go with them. It's just a thought.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not questioning you, just want to make the best decision possible. 
when the time comes I may try a chicken leg and if she doesnt care for the whole thing I may try to grind it up. anything to get her to eat it and go from there.

I know its all a process and you need to be able to adjust on the fly but taking that first step is my worst fear. what if I screw it up? lol


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, we are bringing our girl home in 4 hours. calling all cars! LOL

cold turkey switch or kibble first?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

well, I decided to give her some chicken and she loved it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: smykeyeah, Jason I remember Ike having issues but then I saw Lauri feeding her CCs chicken RMB so I guess it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they suck the meat off but cannot handle the bones.

Heck, two of them don't have any TEETH yet!! CC's, especially the Hairless ones, get teeth very late.


----------

